# Howdy Folks



## Kyril (Jul 2, 2006)

Just drooping by to say hello. 
I fly alot of IL2 with a group of friends at Factor VIII, haven't done much online flying other then with them.
Looking foward to making some new friends here at WW2aircraft.


----------

